# [Wahl Januar 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## Gast3737 (4. Januar 2009)

hier ist die 3'te auflage.. diesmal mit sonstigen Parteien!


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

FDP  	   	1
Linke 0


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

Wird die Piratenpartei antreten?


----------



## schub97 (4. Januar 2009)

die grünen

hey gut niemand hat die cdu gewählt


----------



## theLamer (4. Januar 2009)

im allgemeinen scheint dieses forum sehr stark polarisiert zu sein...
CDU und SPD im mom 3 stimmen zusammen

[Volkspartei?]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2009)

Schlag mal für nächsten Monat ein Diagramm mit dem Verlauf das Abstimmungsverhalten über die letzten Monate vor.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Januar 2009)

[X]die grünen


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

fdp für diesen monat


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Januar 2009)

Warum rocken denn die Grünen diesen Monat so? Sehr schön


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlag mal für nächsten Monat ein Diagramm mit dem Verlauf das Abstimmungsverhalten über die letzten Monate vor.



Hatte ich auch grad überlegt.


----------



## STSLeon (6. Januar 2009)

Die FDP... immerhin haben die gegen das BKA-Gesetz gestimmt. Aber es ist für Oppositionsparteien immer leichter.


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

> Schlag mal für nächsten Monat ein Diagramm mit dem Verlauf das Abstimmungsverhalten über die letzten Monate vor.
> __________________


bin ich auch für.... sieht im moment sehr anders aus als vorher 
woher kommt die änderung?!


----------



## {FSs}Farmer (6. Januar 2009)

Nichtwähler.

Bevor diese Versager nicht die Parteein räumen, werde ich nicht wählen.


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr "Die Linke" reinstellt, dann aber nitte auch NPD! Sind doch beides Protestwählerparteien...
Ein unabhängiger ersteller macht das auch, also nächstes mal:

FDP             
Grüne     
CDU         
SPD         
Die Linke
NPD         
sonstige Partei         
Enthaltung/nich Wähler

wenn ihr Kommunisten eine Plattform bietet, dann bitte auch Nazionalsozialisten! Bin zwar keiner (wähle bekennend FDP), will aber trotzdem gleichberechtigung... oder ihr streicht "Die Linke"

wieso nehmt ihr nicht eifach die parteien, die auf dem Wahlzettel stehen, mh ?
denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> [..]wenn ihr Kommunisten eine Plattform bietet,[..]


so ein Schwachsinn es ist eine normale Partei, mit etwas anderen Ansichten, die manchmal Kontrovers sind, was kein Grund ist diese als Kommunisten abzustämpeln



theLamer schrieb:


> [..]dann bitte auch Nazionalsozialisten! [..] will aber trotzdem gleichberechtigung...[..]



nein das werde ich nicht tun es ist eine sehr Grenzwertige Partei. da ich bisher diese Wahl angezettelt habe werde ich mich hüten die NPD im Februar aufzuzählen. Es entspricht nicht meiner politischen Meinung und Überzeugung ggü der Demokratie



theLamer schrieb:


> [..] Bin zwar keiner (wähle bekennend FDP)[..]



ich wähle SPD



theLamer schrieb:


> [..]die Parteien, die auf dem Wahlzettel stehen, mh ?[..]


weil es keine wichtigen Parteien sind...alles unter 3 % ist unwichtig und würde meine Mühe jedesmal den Thread zu erstellen in arbeit ausarten lassen...es soll ein Hobby bleiben


----------



## {FSs}Farmer (6. Januar 2009)

Und die Linken sind grenzwertige Partei? Lächerlich-.-


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

> so ein Schwachsinn es ist eine normale Partei, mit etwas anderen Ansichten, die manchmal Kontrovers sind, was kein Grund ist diese als Kommunisten abzustämpeln


Die CDU/FDP - Leute bezeichnen sie aber auch so... kann es sein dass du auch links/grün angehaucht bist? Weiterdiskutieren im thread "die linke"?



> nein das werde ich nicht tun es ist eine sehr Grenzwertige Partei. da ich bisher diese Wahl angezettelt habe werde ich mich hüten die NPD im Februar aufzuzählen. Es entspricht nicht meiner politischen Meinung und Überzeugung ggü der Demokratie


LoL... das nächste mal mache ich den thread auf, wenn du nicht NPD mit reinnimmst!
Die stehen auf dem Wahlzettel, sind erlaubt und du solltest hier neutral agieren und nicht parteien rauslassen, die dir nicht gefallen. Mir gefällt sie auch nicht, trotzdem steht sie auf dem wahlzettel und sollte hier auch wählbar sein.
Auch wenn sie 0 stimmen kriegt - das wäre doch optimal  - will aber sehen, ob sie stimmen bekommt (in sachsen ist sie immerhin im Landtag)



> weil es keine wichtigen Parteien sind...alles unter 3 % ist unwichtig und würde meine Mühe jedesmal den Thread zu erstellen in arbeit ausarten lassen...es soll ein Hobby bleiben


Ja ich kann es dir gerne abnehmen, wenn das hier nicht richtig vonstatten geht...

Für mich gilt: Man kann Linke und Nazis in einen Sack stecken und raufhauen, man trifft immer den richtigen.
Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn hier links verharmlost wird und rechts gar nicht zur Wahl steht!
Das is das Ding!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Januar 2009)

NPD und Linke sind eben nicht das Gleiche.

ich zitiere mal mich (aus dem Linke Thread) bzw Wiki: (sogar am Beispiel DKP)


Die NPD (extrem rechts) sind meiner Meinung nach Neonazis und diese wiederum " beabsichtigen die Schaffung einer ethnisch homogenen Nation, in der weder die deutschen Juden, noch von Ausländern abstammende oder eingebürgerte Deutsche Platz hätten. Zu ihrer ausgeprägten Fremdenfeindlichkeit kommen extrem sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, die sich in ihrem Hass auf gesellschaftliche Randgruppen wie Behinderte, Homosexuelle und sozial Schwache – z. B. Obdachlose – ausdrücken. Ein großer Teil der Neonazis leugnet oder relativiert die Verbrechen des Nationalsozialismus, speziell den *********". aus Wiki

und sind damit nicht zu tolerieren.


Die DKP (extrem links) haben zum Ziel
"eine Gesellschaftsordnung, in der die Ausbeutung des Menschen durch den Menschen beseitigt, ein sorgsamer Umgang mit der Natur gesichert und die freie Entwicklung eines jeden als die Bedingung für die freie Entwicklung aller ermöglicht ist."
Auf dem Weg dorthin sei "die historische Übergangsperiode zur neuen Gesellschaft" "der Sozialismus".
Die DKP sieht sich "als marxistische Partei mit revolutionärer Zielsetzung". Sie orientiert sich "an den Erkenntnissen des wissenschaftlichen Sozialismus, deren Weiterentwicklung sie fördert. Sie arbeitet gleichberechtigt und partnerschaftlich mit anderen linken und demokratischen Organisationen und Parteien zusammen. Die DKP ist bei Wahrung ihrer völligen Selbstständigkeit Teil der kommunistischen und revolutionären Bewegung." aus Wiki

Träumer, ungefährlich.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> [..]Ja ich kann es dir gerne abnehmen, wenn das hier nicht richtig vonstatten geht[..]


mein Jung ich mache das freiwillig und weil ich als erster die Idee hatte und Taten folgen lies..
die NPD gehört hier nicht ins Forum, noch nicht mal in ein Quick-Poll

danke @derSitzRiese das brauche ich nicht weiter zu kommentieren


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

ziemlich radikale methoden, wie wird man gegner am besten los? indem man sie gar nicht antreten lässt..typisch linker flügel...ich seh das einfach schlicht nicht ein, dass links immer viel zu verharmlost wird


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

> Träumer, ungefährlich.


Was ist denn, wenn sie an die macht kommen und wir aus der NATO sind? Ich würde nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen... Nur ein beispiel! Sie sind nicht ungefährlich! Nur weil du auch so ne linke socke bist!



> ziemlich radikale methoden, wie wird man gegner am besten los? indem man sie gar nicht antreten lässt..typisch linker flügel...ich seh das einfach schlicht nicht ein, dass links immer viel zu verharmlost wird


Richtig. Das NPD-Verbotsverfahren hatte keinen Erfolg und man kann sie wählen... wieso nicht hier? Weil der ersteller so ne linke socke ist...

sry aber langsam nervt mich das echt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

Du würdest nicht aus dem Haus gehen wenn Deutschland nicht mehr in der NATO wäre? lol
Ich glaube du überschätzt die Rolle der NATO ein wenig. Und wie gesagt, ich wähle nicht die Linke und RUNE genauso wenig. Den Rest hatten wir schon im Linke Thread besprochen. 

Welche Parteien soll er denn dann noch mir rein nehmen? Die Autofahrer Partei? Ich würde sagen das die Parteien in der Vergangenheit wenigstens die 5% Hürde auf Bundesebene genommen haben sollten.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

aber wenn man die linken rein nimmt, dann muss man auch die rechten mit reinnehmen, denn die linken sind auf keinen fall minder gefährlich. zudem ist die NPD genauso bekannt wie die Linke, wenn nicht sogar mehr, und deshalb muss sie auch in die quickpoll hinein! Die Grauen Panther haben mehr Stimmen als die NPD, aber trotzdem kennt sie keine sau. 

Meiner Meinung nach soll "theLamer" den nächsten Monat übernehmen, da einige Kommis hier anderen den Mund verbieten


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

Kommis? Überleg mal was du schreibst. Ball flach halten bitte.
Hier wird niemand der Mund verboten. 
Die NPD ist doch nur bekannt weil sie ständig wegen einen Verbotsverfahrens in den Medien ist. Wir sollten dieser "Partei" kein Forum bieten. 

Wollt ihr wirklich das hier die ganzen "Kinder" unter Umständen die NPD wählen. Weil Ihnen die "lauten Türkenkinder" in der Einkaufstraße auf den Sack gehen. Das wird dann hier Politik auf ganz niedrigem Niveau. Und das Forum sieht dabei nicht besser aus.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

awas, wenn ich Kommi zu linke sag, hat jeder was dagenen, aber wenn jemand Nazis zu Rechten sagt, ist das OK. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst bin nicht rechts, aber ich hasse Links sowie Rechts, und Linke werden immer verharmlost, man sagt, dass Rechte nur ******* bauen, damit sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass Linke den meißten Sachschaden verursachen.

Wenn man die NPD weglassen will, gerne, aber dann auch die Linke, wenn ich schon sehe, dass 5 Leute die Linke wählen drehts mir der Magen...


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> awas, wenn ich Kommi zu linke sag, hat jeder was dagenen, aber wenn jemand Nazis zu Rechten sagt, ist das OK. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst bin nicht rechts, aber ich hasse Links sowie Rechts, und Linke werden immer verharmlost, man sagt, dass Rechte nur ******* bauen, damit sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass Linke den meißten Sachschaden verursachen.
> 
> Wenn man die NPD weglassen will, gerne, aber dann auch die Linke, wenn ich schon sehe, dass 5 Leute die Linke wählen drehts mir der Magen...


 jo hab nix hinzuzufügen 

Wir wollen kein Forum für Kommunisten sein und auch nicht für Nazis!


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist doch, dass es kein echtes Pendants zu der LINKE gibt im rechten Flügel. Weiter rechts neben der CSU gibt es schlichtweg keine Partei die ein gemäßigtes Konservativ-nationales Parteiprogramm hat.

Rechts gibt es nur die NPD, DVU und die Republikaner und da sind die Gegenparteien eher die DKP oder die BÜSU. Das war es. Ich wünsche genauso wie viele andere auch, dass das Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf Rechts gerichtet ist, weil es gerade (oder eben deswegen) groß in den Medien dramatisiert wird und Links übersehen wird. Links bietet mindestens eben so viel Potenzial wie Rechts auch.

Aber wo nix ist, kann auch nix gewählt werden.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

dann lassen wir nächsten monat die Linke auch weg, damit mir beim anblick von 5 stimmen nicht schlecht wird


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> awas, wenn ich Kommi zu linke sag, hat jeder was dagenen, aber wenn jemand Nazis zu Rechten sagt, ist das OK. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst bin nicht rechts, aber ich hasse Links sowie Rechts, und Linke werden immer verharmlost, man sagt, dass Rechte nur ******* bauen, damit sollte man aber nicht vergessen, dass Linke den meißten Sachschaden verursachen.



Rune und Mich hast du mit Kommis angesprochen. Das meinte ich. Und ich würde mich nicht als Linken bezeichnen.

Und verwechsle bitte nicht autonome Chaoten und den schwarzen Block mit Die Linke Wähler. Das sind völlig unpolitische Idioten die sich Anarchie herbei wünschen. Linke Wähler verursachen keinen Sach- oder Personenschaden.

Wie Pokerclock schon schrieb, ist die NPD viel rechter als die Linke links ist. Man kann sie nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> dann lassen wir nächsten monat die Linke auch weg, damit mir beim anblick von 5 stimmen nicht schlecht wird



Das kannst du nicht machen, weil eben die LINKE *wählbar* ist. Dass du die nicht sehen willst, ist dabei nicht von Belang.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

ich sag nur seit 4 posts, dass Linke immer viel zu verharmlost werden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

Für wen stellt sie denn deiner Meinung nach eine Gefahr dar? Das sind doch verträumte Pazifisten. Faschos sind eine Gefahr für Homosexuelle, Obdachlose, Migranten usw....

Ich bin für die 5% Hürde, fertisch!


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich weiss nicht was die Aufregung soll...ich habe mich auf diese 5 großen Parteien verschrieben, weil diese auch im Bundestag sind...alles andere gehört politisch gesehen dort nicht rein...also Willy halt mal schön den Ball flach und komm runter...wenn du schon länger hier im Forum wärst wüsstest du das hier nicht EMO-niesieren..
ich sage es noch mal, dass ich SPD Wähler bin. Für mich ist die Linke ein erfrischender Gegenpol zu der SPD auf der Mitte Linken Seite. Ich sehe die Linke nicht als Plattform für Extreme. Die FDP ist eigentlich der Gegenpol zur CPU auf der Mitte Rechten Seite. Die Grünen sind für mich etwas besonderes und ehr die Komplettierung in einer Lücke, wo alle anderen Parteien im Bundestag nix zu erzählen haben... ich sollte grün wählen...


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

und fände es nur interessant zu wissen, wie viele die NPD wählen würden, wenn ich schon sehe, wieviele Stimmen die Linken haben...ich mein unter sonstige fällt ja auch die NPD, jedoch wissen wir nicht, ob diese 5 stimmen der NPD gelten oder villt doch der Partei Bibeltreuer Christen oder gar den grauen Panthern


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

> Das wird dann hier Politik auf ganz niedrigem Niveau


die linke ist eine partei auf gaanz niedrigem niveau!



> Das Problem ist doch, dass es kein echtes Pendants zu der LINKE gibt im rechten Flügel. Weiter rechts neben der CSU gibt es schlichtweg keine Partei die ein gemäßigtes Konservativ-nationales Parteiprogramm hat.
> 
> Rechts gibt es nur die NPD, DVU und die Republikaner und da sind die Gegenparteien eher die DKP oder die BÜSU. Das war es. Ich wünsche genauso wie viele andere auch, dass das Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf Rechts gerichtet ist, weil es gerade (oder eben deswegen) groß in den Medien dramatisiert wird und Links übersehen wird. Links bietet mindestens eben so viel Potenzial wie Rechts auch.
> 
> Aber wo nix ist, kann auch nix gewählt werden.


Das ist rein subjektiv...
mir gibt aber schon zu denken, dass pofalla, westerwelle und co öffentlich Kommunisten zu denen sagen, wobei der begriff stark negativ belastet ist (genaus wie "führer")
Das alleine zeigt doch schon, wie extrem die linken sind . . . 

weiterhin behaupte ich:
jeder hat seine individuelle Meinung dazu und die sollte ihm auch zum Wählen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ich bin liberal, nicht rechts... ich möchte trotzdem, dass die parteien auf dem Wahlzettel auch hier zu wählen sind.
Welchen sinn hat das sonst hier?!

@RunRDS : nix persönliches... aber ich kann dir geene die arbeit abnehmen und den Thread für Febraur aufmachen!
Wahrscheinlich sagst du "nein"... aber wenn die NPD hier nicht drin ist, dann werden ab jetzt immer 2 threads dazu offen sein.
Sollte die NPD verboten werden, wird sie selbstverständlich rausgenommen, keine Frage.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2009)

Das sind dann um die 25 Parteien 

Halte ich nicht für Sinnvoll? 5% FTW!




theLamer schrieb:


> Das ist rein subjektiv...
> mir gibt aber schon zu denken, dass pofalla, westerwelle und co öffentlich Kommunisten zu denen sagen, wobei der begriff stark negativ belastet ist (genaus wie "führer")
> Das alleine zeigt doch schon, wie extrem die linken sind . . .



schlechtes Argument


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

dann nimm halt NPD rein und gut ist...
wenn noch wer anders meckert, der graue panter oda so haben will, nehmen wir sie auch rein...
ich wähle ja nicht NPD, es geht mir aber ums prinzip!


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Januar 2009)

ich werde den Thread dann im Februar nicht eröffnen und in dann deinem BUT-Wahlthread keine Stimme abgeben, weil ich damit nix zu tun haben will..


> Pofalla, Westerwelle und co


 wer die Jungs kennt weiss was große Sprüche sind...von der Seite her könnten die wunderbar mit der Linken koalieren...es hat ja auch schon teilweise im Bundestag funktioniert


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2009)

Die Grauen gibt es nicht mehr. Spendenskandal...

Auch die Rentner wissen wie man Steuern hinterzieht.


----------



## {FSs}Farmer (7. Januar 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn die Flinken an die Macht kommen, wird Deutschland in die Anarchie stürzen. Da ist dann auch nichts mehr mit Nato und Co-.-


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Grauen gibt es nicht mehr. Spendenskandal...
> 
> Auch die Rentner wissen wie man Steuern hinterzieht.



you saved my day


außerdem gehts hier wohl kaum um die 5% grenze, sondern darum, dass die NPD eine bekannte, wenn auch negativ, partei.



> Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn die Flinken an die Macht kommen, wird Deutschland in die Anarchie stürzen. Da ist dann auch nichts mehr mit Nato und Co-.-



nein, so schlimm wirds nicht kommen... aber herrlicher Kommunismus wird hier herrschen und alle werden glücklich sein, haben ja ne arbeit...


Edit: hab was gefunden, villeicht interessierts den ein oder anderen, villt passt es auch etwas zum thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





quelle: welt.de


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Januar 2009)

eF De Pe 
as usual 

MFG


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2009)

> eF De Pe
> as usual


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

klärt mich auf^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2009)

Ich klär hier bald mal über gesittes Verhalten im Forum auf...

Da es hier mindestens 2 Leute gibt, die eine von Nationalsozialisten frequentierte Partei mit Herzblut verteidigen, mach ich mal folgenden Vorschlag:
Findet (aktuell) min. 3 weitere unter den "andere" Wählern, die auch liebend gern NPD wählen wollen und wir nehmen sie als beliebte und (bis auf weiteres) legale Partei auf.
Wenn sich hier nicht genausowenig NPD- wie KPD-, APPD- und Die Partei-Fans finden, dann beschränken wir uns auch in Zukunft darauf, nur diejenigen namentlich zu nennen, die eine Bundestagsfraktion bilden und den Rest zu "sonstige" zusammenzufassen.

Imho besteht jedenfalls kein Bedarf an einer künstlich aufgeblähten Auswahl, solange "Sonstige" noch merklich weniger Stimmen enthält, als die schwächste namentlich genannte Partei.


----------



## willy (7. Januar 2009)

hier geht es eig nur darum, dass Links verharmlost wird. Ich selbst würde eig überhaupt nicht wählen, wenn dann nur die CDU/CSU...

mir persönlich ist egal, ob NPD da steht oder nicht, wenns nicht da stehen sollte, dann sollte die linke auch nicht da stehen, 5% hin oder her, Links ist genauso schlimm wie Rechts, auch wenn die meißten NPD wähler negativ in den Medien auftreten, die Linken tun das auf den G-Gipfeln und dem 1.Mai auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2009)

Wie dir hier schon mehrfach dargelegt wurde und du ggf. im "Die Linke"-Thread noch ausführlicher lesen und bei anhaltendem Bedarf auch diskutieren kannst:
"Die Linke" und ihre durchschnittliche Anhängerschaft ist bei weitem nicht so extremistisch, wie NPD, sondern eher (Vergleiche sind allgemein schwer) auf Niveau der CSU - die hier vertreten ist. Wenn man "Links"&"Rechts" "fair" behandeln und die NPD aufstellen wollte, wäre das entsprechende Gegenstück KPD&Konsorten.
(Autonome Randalierer von diversen Demos hätte man damit aber immer noch nicht abgedeckt. Die heißen nicht umsonst "autonom" und lassen sich schlichtweg keiner Partei zuordnen bzw. ordnen sich oft nicht mal selbst fest einer Partei zu, sondern wählen höchsten mal aus Jux&Tollerei APPD oder Piraten. Anarchie ist nunmal kein geeignetes Konzept für eine "Partei")


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

ja ryuven das ist deine meingung... wir sehen das anders - wie das in der politik numal ist


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> Edit: hab was gefunden, villeicht interessierts den ein oder anderen, villt passt es auch etwas zum thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Quelle reicht mir schon 


Und zum wiederholtem Male: Die Linke Wähler sind keine Chaoten die am 1.Mai/G8-Gipfel Randale machen. Dann doch eher Alt-Stasiheinis. Hier im Osten sind es meist Rentner die die PDS/Linke wählen. 

autonomía = sich selbst Gesetze gebend, Eigengesetzlichkeit, selbständig, unabhängig 

auf deutsch: keiner Partei zugehörig
Einer Partei anzugehören ist für die das "spießerischste" was man machen kann. 

Wenn wir anfangen Parteien rein zunehmen nur weil sie bekannt sind. Wo führt das hin? Wenn Dieter Bohlen oder Stefan Raab eine Partei gründen würden würde diese auch sehr sehr bekannt werden/sein. Trotzdem sollte diese dann nicht hier auftreten (so lange sie keine 5% schafft).
Lasst die Fakten sprechen und nicht die Medien.

@Willy: deinen Avatar habe ich auch schon auf der ein oder anderen Demo gesehen. Und das war kein CSU Parteitag.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

> @Willy: deinen Avatar habe ich auch schon auf der ein oder anderen Demo gesehen. Und das war kein CSU Parteitag.


wenn "Links" durch "rechts" verändert wäre, hättest du bestimmt kein problem damit... ist halt deine meinung, du bist nicht neutral (wir auch nicht)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> wenn "Links" durch "rechts" verändert wäre, hättest du bestimmt kein problem damit... ist halt deine meinung, du bist nicht neutral (wir auch nicht)



ich bezog mich auf seinen alten Avatar. Der mit "We gonna free the shit out of you" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

achso... ja dann sry


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

hab den ma beim surfen gefunden, doch hab jetz was besseres


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

Danach könnte man dich dem rechten Spektrum zuordnen. Ich dachte du bist gleichermaßen gegen extrem rechts *und* links?


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

ich bin Politik verdrossen und gehe auch schon lange 
nicht mehr zur Wahl, 
es ist egal was man wählt, 
wo für man ist,  
vorher tun alle so, Bürgernah und  für Gerechtigkeit,
wenn die dann an der Macht sind, 
zocken die uns eh alle ab.


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2009)

> ich bin Politik verdrossen und gehe auch schon lange
> nicht mehr zur Wahl,
> es ist egal was man wählt,
> wo für man ist,
> ...


Hehe... so heuchlerisch sind nur die Linken

*duck und weg*


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe... so heuchlerisch sind nur die Linken
> 
> *duck und weg*



Wie alt bist du nochmal?


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Danach könnte man dich dem rechten Spektrum zuordnen. Ich dachte du bist gleichermaßen gegen extrem rechts *und* links?



hab ich nie behauptet, ich hasse links im ganzen, auch wenns nur links angehaucht ist (SPD)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> hab ich nie behauptet, ich hasse links im ganzen, auch wenns nur links angehaucht ist (SPD)



Also bist du nen "Rechter" ,oder wie!? 

Wie kann man links hassen? Du tuen niemanden was.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie dir hier schon mehrfach dargelegt wurde und du ggf. im "Die Linke"-Thread noch ausführlicher lesen und bei anhaltendem Bedarf auch diskutieren kannst:
> "Die Linke" und ihre durchschnittliche Anhängerschaft ist bei weitem nicht so extremistisch, wie NPD, sondern eher (Vergleiche sind allgemein schwer) auf Niveau der CSU - die hier vertreten ist. Wenn man "Links"&"Rechts" "fair" behandeln und die NPD aufstellen wollte, wäre das entsprechende Gegenstück KPD&Konsorten.
> (Autonome Randalierer von diversen Demos hätte man damit aber immer noch nicht abgedeckt. Die heißen nicht umsonst "autonom" und lassen sich schlichtweg keiner Partei zuordnen bzw. ordnen sich oft nicht mal selbst fest einer Partei zu, sondern wählen höchsten mal aus Jux&Tollerei APPD oder Piraten. Anarchie ist nunmal kein geeignetes Konzept für eine "Partei")



ich danke für deinen Beitrag und dem neutralen Urteil! ...somit steht wieder fest ich werde dann nächsten Monat den Wahlthread so eröffnen wie er seit diesem Monat eröffnet wurde und zwar mit den sonstigen Parteien... und wir beschränken uns auf den Bundestag!



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Also bist du nen "Rechter" ,oder wie!?
> 
> Wie kann man *die Linke* hassen? Du tuen niemanden was.



habe das mal soweit korrigiert, wenn es genehm ist? Stimme dir zu.
Doch was hat die Linke zu bieten? das habe ich mich grade gefragt und hatte diese Erkenntnis:
 dass diese Partei ob man es will oder nicht frischen Wind in die Soziale Diskussion und Gerechtigkeit in allen sozialen Schichten gebracht hat. es ist zwar manchmal abstrakt was die Politiker der Linken äußern aber so ist diese demokratische Partei nun mal..
Mit mir als SPD-Wähler gab es oftmals doch einige Schnittmengen mit der Linken...


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hehe... so heuchlerisch sind nur die Linken
> 
> *duck und weg*


 ich bin gar nix und
ob links, rechts, rot, grün, schwarz, gelb => alles die gleiche Suppe


----------



## azzaka (9. Januar 2009)

ich würde die spd wählen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2009)

Sieht nach Rot-Grün diesen Monat aus. Oder Jamaika


----------



## seiLaut (9. Januar 2009)

Die Grünen. 
Das dürfte aber nicht das sein, was ich in einer Woche bei unserer Landeswahl wähle. Wobei..
@DerSitzRiese: Und noch 2 Stimmen und Özdemir ist Bundeskanzler. X-D


----------



## theLamer (9. Januar 2009)

LOL


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

Ich finde ja, in einem Computerforum hat die Piratenpartei, allein schon wegen ihrer Entstehungsgeschichte, viel zu suchen. - Das ist meine Meinung.

[X] Sonstige


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Januar 2009)

Was alle gegen die Linken haben... genausogut könnte man sagen, dass die CDU Nazis sind, weil nach dem zwoten Weltkrieg einige aus der NSDAP da hin sind. Könnt ja mal bei Wikipedia nachschauen, da gibts ne lange Liste. Kommunisten sind die Linken ganz sicher nicht. Ich denke in 5-10 Jahren wird es eine Partei sein, die man auch wählen kann. Wenn mal das Chaos, das jetzt da herrscht vorbei ist. Ich z.B. finde die Linke im großen und ganzen die beste Partei im Bundestag im Moment. Was noch nicht heißt das cih die wählen würde! Ich mag Lafontaine zwar nicht, aber zumindest Gysi spricht mir in seinen Bundestagsreden oft aus dem Herzen.

Gegenüber den anderen Parteien bin ich meistens einer Meinung mit Pisper. Der bringt die Sache auf den Punkt.

Ach ja, wenn ihr die NPD wollt... ich will die APPD. Und die FDÄ.


----------



## theLamer (20. Januar 2009)

> Gysi spricht mir in seinen Bundestagsreden oft aus dem Herzen.


Gysi weiß perfekt Leute zu manipulieren und ist rhetorisch (bzw war lange Zeit) der beste Politiker, den ich kenne... Da muss man schon sehr aufpassen, nicht dem Populismus zu verfallen

Trotzdem kommt es mir auf die Inhalte an, Westerwelle ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der beste von der Person, in den Inhalten unterstütze ich ihn hingegen voll...


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Gysi weiß perfekt Leute zu manipulieren und ist rhetorisch (bzw war lange Zeit) der beste Politiker, den ich kenne... Da muss man schon sehr aufpassen, nicht dem Populismus zu verfallen
> 
> Trotzdem kommt es mir auf die Inhalte an, Westerwelle ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der beste von der Person, in den Inhalten unterstütze ich ihn hingegen voll...



...und das muss ja immer noch jeder selber entscheiden! Glückwunsch zum Erfolg in Hessen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Immer noch besser als Kochs Truppe alleine!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Februar 2009)

[X] sonstige Partei
Ich würde die Piratenpartei wählen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

soll ich heute den für Februar aufmachen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> soll ich heute den für Februar aufmachen?



Nein


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

> Nein


Ist das auf *heute* bezogen oder soll des heißen: *generell nein*?
Du kannst des ja auch machen, dann nimm aber die Parteien, die bei wiki  stehen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ist das auf *heute* bezogen oder soll des heißen: *generell nein*?
> Du kannst des ja auch machen, dann nimm aber die Parteien, die bei wiki  stehen



heute

Lass es Rune machen. 

Und du weißt das die NPD bei deinem Link nicht dabei ist?!


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

*Bin für die GRÜNEN die CDU ist gegen ausländer!*


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> *Bin für die GRÜNEN die CDU ist gegen ausländer!*




geiles Argument


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

*DerSitzRiese ausnahmsweise mal zustimm*

@lassreden
*CDU = Koch 
in zugespitzter Form*

willst du damit suggerieren?


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

ehm sry was heisst suggerieren?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> ehm sry was heisst suggerieren?



suggerieren - Google-Suche


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

suggerieren ist sowas wie implizieren, also jemanden etwas unterschwellig unterbreiten (es also nich explizit zu bekunden), wobei sich letzteres derartig komisch anhört, dass man merkt, es stammt von mir ... 
Verstanden? Ich glaube nicht 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> suggerieren ist sowas wie implizieren, also jemanden etwas unterschwellig unterbreiten (es also nich explizit zu bekunden), wobei sich letzteres derartig komisch anhört, dass man merkt, es stammt von mir ...
> Verstanden? Ich glaube nicht
> 
> *duck und weg*


 


ah Danke für die info aber ist es nicht so? Jeder Ausläandischer Leiarbeiter muss ein einkommen von 85500€ im Jahr haben um hier in Deutschland zu Leben das enspricht ein Brotto einkommen von 7125€


----------



## theLamer (2. Februar 2009)

Und was ist daran schlimm?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> ah Danke für die info aber ist es nicht so? Jeder Ausläandischer Leiarbeiter muss ein einkommen von 85500€ im Jahr haben um hier in Deutschland zu Leben das enspricht ein Brotto einkommen von 7125€




Das gilt aber nicht für Lei*h*arbeiter sondern nur für hoch qualifizierte Fachkräfte. 

Worüber ich als Dipl.-Ing. auch (insgeheim) ein wenig froh bin, obwohl Deutschland sehr dringend mehr Leute braucht (egal woher).


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin immer noch für die Grünen,obwohl ich ja eig rot sein müsste


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch für die Grünen,obwohl ich ja eig rot sein müsste



Ich doch auch...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Bin für die GRÜNEN


Du weißt aber, dass die ein Tempolimit von 120 km/h auf allen Autobahnen wollen. Wer bisher mit 240 km/h fährt, für den verdoppelt sich die Reisezeit und der Fahrspaß ist viel geringer.
Ansonsten finde ich die Grünen aber ganz gut. Diese Aktion hier war besonders gut: I wouldn't steal | EU-Grüne: Download von Filmen nicht illegal



> die CDU ist gegen ausländer!


... und gegen Ego-Shooter.  Die Überwachung wird auch immer schlimmer.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Februar 2009)

Die CDU is sowieso das letzte,nicht nur die Schulreform,sonder auch noch Politiker die keine Ahnung von Sachen haben,aber es so hinstellen,als wenn sie es hätten,siehe EGO-Shooter


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Die CDU is sowieso das letzte,nicht nur die Schulreform,sonder auch noch Politiker die keine Ahnung von Sachen haben,aber es so hinstellen,als wenn sie es hätten,siehe EGO-Shooter


Genau. Die sog. "Volksparteien" haben ihre Stärke nicht zuletzt Stammwählern zu verdanken, denen die Politik egal ist. Dieses Handeln finde ich verantwortungslos.

Vielleicht trete ich bald in die Piratenpartei ein. Davor lese ich mir aber das Parteiprogramm durch.


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass die ein Tempolimit von 120 km/h auf allen Autobahnen wollen. Wer bisher mit 240 km/h fährt, für den verdoppelt sich die Reisezeit und der Fahrspaß ist viel geringer.
> Ansonsten finde ich die Grünen aber ganz gut. Diese Aktion hier war besonders gut: I wouldn't steal | EU-Grüne: Download von Filmen nicht illegal
> 
> ... und gegen Ego-Shooter.  Die Überwachung wird auch immer schlimmer.



Da sagst du was!!!!


----------



## Lassreden (26. Februar 2009)

Gegen Überwachung!! GEGEN TEMPO LIMITES UND GEGEN STEUER!!!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Gegen Überwachung!! GEGEN TEMPO LIMITES UND GEGEN STEUER!!!


Steuern müssen sein, sonst würden nur noch Bonzenkinder lesen lernen, die Straßen wären total kaputt oder kostenpflichtig, es gäbe keine Polizei mehr, die dich vor Verbrechern schützt, Arbeitslose würden verhungern, ...

Bei den anderen beiden Punkten gebe ich dir größtenteils Recht. Aber natürlich braucht man an gewissen Stellen Tempolimits. Ich finde aber, dass man unbegrenzt schnell fahren dürfen sollte, wo es gefahrlos möglich ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Gegen Überwachung!! GEGEN TEMPO LIMITES UND GEGEN STEUER!!!



Bozkurt 

Deine Ansichten kannst du für dich behalten.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. März 2009)

bitte hier schließen! es geht hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...2009-monatliche-community-bundestagswahl.html


----------

